# Mag Spacer for PX4 9mm Compact



## Kingfish (Oct 4, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find a mag spacer for the 20 round mag used on a PX4 9mm Compact ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the General Semi-auto forum in hopes you'll get more autopistol-oriented pageviews there.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They don't make magazine spacers/adaptors for the PX4 Compact, or at least I'm not aware of any. You could perhaps attach the +3 base plate on a 15 round compact magazine that may ride flush, but never tried it and don't understand the reasoning in it? They do make magazine spacers/adaptors for the PX4 subcompact for the fullsize 17 round magazine and they are available from X-Grip or from Beretta by X-Grip.


----------



## Kingfish (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks for the response. I will keep looking and hope that X-grip or A&G etc will make one in the future.
They don't make magazine spacers/adaptors for the PX4 Compact, or at least I'm not aware of any. You could perhaps attach the +3 base plate on a 15 round compact magazine that may ride flush, but never tried it and don't understand the reasoning in it? They do make magazine spacers/adaptors for the PX4 subcompact for the fullsize 17 round magazine and they are available from X-Grip or from Beretta by X-Grip.[/QUOTE]


----------

